# Solved: 256 Color Display lacking.(Win98)



## vealj (Jan 3, 2005)

I can only get 16 color display graphics to diplay on my PC. I have tried to change it using the display settings but no-go. I just recently installed the op sys. Is it possible I messed up? If not how do I get 256 color? My graphics really stink!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You will need to reinstall your Video drivers.

Download and install PC Wizard 2004:

http://www.cpuid.com/download/pcw2004_v163.exe

Once installed run the program. Click on Hardware and select the icon that correspond to Video. On the right pane you will encounter an item for Video Card and its description. Post that information in a Reply. Also post the Brand and Model of your Computer.


----------



## vealj (Jan 3, 2005)

Video Card - Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)
Brand - Acer
Mod# - HX45 - AX-43

Thanks for steppin' up to the plate.


----------



## wimpy (Dec 21, 2004)

vealj said:


> Video Card - Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)
> Brand - Acer
> Mod# - HX45 - AX-43
> 
> Thanks for steppin' up to the plate.


Don't you have a cd from Acer who you bought it from ?
It should be as simple as that.
Or try acer.com

Besides it shold be 16 million not 256.  
If it really is that old well finger it out.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

WE need more information. The reason there is a Standard VGA Adapter is due to the lack of drivers.

The computer is an Acer, but the model, if a desktop, should be like Aspire T100, or Aspire T130, or Aspire T300. Other Models could be like Power DS or Veriton.

Here is a site where you can obtain the graphics/Video drivers based on your computer's model:

http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo...PanAm.com&originwebsite=AcerPanAm.com&pupv=pu

Should you have difficulties in identifying your Video Graphics drivers, provide me with the information above.


----------



## andygt (Sep 30, 2004)

you are not the only one with the problem i got the same as you with colour trouble!
he is my list,
Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA),
chip type, mono
software vision, 4.0
dac type, internal
current monitor, daewoo 431X
screen area, 640 by 480 pixels and can not move the bar across!
graphics acceleration in perfromance is set at, full
default monitor profile, none


----------



## Treasurerat (Dec 14, 2004)

i had the same problem mine turned out to be the ethernet cable connection card...windows picked it up as a network sys and defaulted the monitors setting..to 16 bit only....i removed the card and reinstalled the os.win 98se.then re intalled the network card....if you have a cable isp you may want to give that a try


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Andygt,
you will need to start your own thread otherwise it gets very confusing.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

JSntgRvr said:


> WE need more information. The reason there is a Standard VGA Adapter is due to the lack of drivers.
> 
> The computer is an Acer, but the model, if a desktop, should be like Aspire T100, or Aspire T130, or Aspire T300. Other Models could be like Power DS or Veriton.
> 
> ...


*vealj,* provide me with some feedback.

*andygt, * you must start your own thread, and provide us with the information requested herein.


----------



## vealj (Jan 3, 2005)

Sorry for the delayed response - ZZZZZZ.
Computer is second hand so no disk available. 
Need to know where to find model #. Not posted on a label anywhere outside the machine. Not listed in PC Wizard. The #'s I provided came from a bar code label on the back that said "Model #".


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Microsoft Database:

SUMMARY

This article describes how to identify and locate vendor information for a device that is displayed as Unknown Device on the Device Manager tab in the System Properties dialog box.

This method can also be used to identify an unknown display adapter listed as Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA).

MORE INFORMATION

Warning If you use Registry Editor incorrectly, you may cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that you can solve problems that result from using Registry Editor incorrectly. Use Registry Editor at your own risk.

When you install Microsoft Windows, the Add New Hardware Wizard may search for drivers for an unknown device. When Windows searches for the best driver for the device and it is unable to find one, you way receive the following message: 
Unknown Device
Windows has not installed a driver for this device.

When you click View devices by type on the Device Manager tab in the System Properties dialog box, the device may be displayed as Unknown Device under Other devices.

When your computer starts, the Peripheral Component Interconnect (PCI) devices are polled for the following information: 
Vendor ID
Device ID
Subsystem ID
Hardware Revision ID

This information is stored in the following Windows registry location:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI\VEN_<vendorID>&DEV_<deviceID>&SUBSYS_<subsystemID>&REV_<hardwarerevisionID>

Where <vendorID> is a four-digit hexadecimal vendor ID number, <deviceID> is a four-digit hexadecimal device ID number, <subsystemID> is a subsystem ID number, and <hardwarerevisionID> is a hardware revision ID number.

To use this information to help you identify the unknown device, follow these steps:

Click Start, and then click Run.
Type Regedit in the Open box, and then click OK.
Expand the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI

Under PCI, expand one of the following subkeys.
VEN_vendorID&DEV_deviceID&SUBSYS_subsystemID&REV_hardwarerevisionID

For example:
VEN_11C1&DEV_0442&SUBSYS_04401668&REV_01

Click the folder that appears beneath the subkey that you expanded in step 4.

In the right pane, record the values of following registry entries that appear: 
Class
DeviceDesc
Mfg

"Class" is the class of the device, such as "Modem". "DeviceDesc" is the description of the device, such as "Lucent Win Modem." "Mfg" is the device manufacturer, such as "Lucent."

To identify an unknown PCI device, follow these steps:

View the registry entries in the folder that appears in each of the registry subkeys under the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI

Note the Class registry entry with the Data value of "Unknown".

Record the following information of the parent registry subkey where this value is located:

Vendor ID
Device ID
Subsystem ID
Hardware Revision ID

For example, the Unknown Data value is found in the subfolder of the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_0442&SUBSYS_04401668&REV_01

In that case, record the following information: Vendor ID 11C1
Device ID 0442
Subsystem ID 04401668
Hardware Revision ID 01

*To identify a display adapter that is listed as Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA), follow these steps:*

View the registry entries in the folder that appears in each of the registry subkeys under the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI

Note the DeviceDesc registry entry with the Data value of "Standard PCI Graphics Adapter".

Record the following information of the parent registry subkey where this value is found: 
Vendor ID
Device ID
Subsystem ID
Hardware Revision ID

For example, the "Standard PCI Graphics Adapter" Data value is found in the subfolder of the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_7121&SUBSYS_801F104&REV_03

In that case, record the following information: Vendor ID 8086
Device ID 7121
Subsystem ID 801F104
Hardware Revision ID 03

Start Microsoft Internet Explorer, and then visit the following PCI Vendor and Device Lists Web site:

http://www.pcidatabase.com/

Microsoft provides third-party contact information to help you find technical support. This contact information may change without notice. Microsoft does not guarantee the accuracy of this third-party contact information.

Click the By Vendor ID link.
Click the 0xVendor ID link, where Vendor ID corresponds to the Vendor ID that you recorded in step c. For example, click 0x11C1 AT&T Microelectronics.

On the Vendor Information page, search for the 0xDevice ID, where Device ID corresponds to the Device ID that you recorded in step c. For example, 0x0442.

Record the Device ID information that corresponds to this Device ID. For example:

Chip Number: 1646T00
Description: V.90 Lucent Modem
Notes: Drivers http://808hi.com/56k/ltwin7.htm

Post this information as to locate a compatible driver for the device.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## vealj (Jan 3, 2005)

Alright, after a severe attack of adult ADD I have located the following info.... 
Results from:
To identify a display adapter that is listed as Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA), follow these steps(earlier post):

Device - 1039
Vendor ID - 6326
Subsyst. ID - 63261039
Hardware Rev. ID - 0B

** Vendor # NOT listed in PCI Database!

** Device 1039 tied to http://www.sis.com. Scan reveals the following copied information...
North Bridge Chipset: Not SiS 
South Bridge Chipset:

Graphics Processing Unit: N/A

Related drivers:
Categories Device Name Available for Download 
Graphics N/A N/A 
AGP Not SiS AGP device. Provided by board maker. 
IDE Not SiS IDE device. Provided by board maker. 
USB1.1 
USB2.0 N/A 
Audio Not SiS Audio device. Provided by board maker. 
LAN Not SiS LAN device. Provided by board maker. 
DEAD END???

Surely there is a more simple process by which I can identify the Model # of the Computer so I can go back to acer.com to download the driver I need!

Won't be able to reply to further posts tonight. Will check in tomorrow AM. Thanks!


----------



## wimpy (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm sorry to say but you have a lot to learn before you buy computers.
CD and Floppys are an absolute necessity of purchase,of course you know that now.
Your last post didn't really add anything.
What you seem to lack is id'ing your video,in or out.
Why not try a cheap but 16 m color card.?With drivers included.
By the way.is this a SVGA Monitor ?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I believe you have switched the Vendor and Device ID. Unless a coincidence, the Device is the SiS6326 Graphic Driver(Win98/ME)

http://download.sis.com/download_st...2&category=2&subcategory=87&os=8353&x=19&y=13

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## vealj (Jan 3, 2005)

Seeing better now!
JSntgRvr, Thank you for your patience and consideration. I'm all set! Will go in immedidiatly to mark as SOLVED. 

Wimpy, while I thank you for your input I knew before I started my level of experience. Hence the reason I labled myself as a beginner. Please take a hard look at the header ("There's no such thing as a stupid question,but they're the easiest to answer!") of the home page before you post in a way that may diminish ones reason for seeking help! Certainly that shouldn't keep one from buying a computer.

Regardless thanks to all!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Glad to hear it. Best wishes!


----------



## wimpy (Dec 21, 2004)

vealj said:


> Seeing better now!
> JSntgRvr, Thank you for your patience and consideration. I'm all set! Will go in immedidiatly to mark as SOLVED.
> 
> Wimpy, while I thank you for your input I knew before I started my level of experience. Hence the reason I labled myself as a beginner. Please take a hard look at the header ("There's no such thing as a stupid question,but they're the easiest to answer!") of the home page before you post in a way that may diminish ones reason for seeking help! Certainly that shouldn't keep one from buying a computer.
> ...


I was a beginner once too so i studied so my next purchase would be a more experenced shopper.If it was worded badly it was not meant to be a put down as you admited you where just beginning so i answered in that way.
But please post more resuts,this is my reply to your first post.
===========
Don't you have a cd from Acer who you bought it from ?
It should be as simple as that.
Or try acer.com
But
256 color will not give you font smoothing and great jpg viewing.
Or internet surfing.If thats all you have thats really an antique.


----------



## vealj (Jan 3, 2005)

Roger That! :
In the end I wound up with 24 bit true color. So I think I'm doing well now in regards to color.
Have a new thread to post, would apreciate your input on this one as well.


----------



## wimpy (Dec 21, 2004)

vealj said:


> Roger That! :
> In the end I wound up with 24 bit true color. So I think I'm doing well now in regards to color.
> Have a new thread to post, would apreciate your input on this one as well.


I knew you could do it if you helped yourself too.
It's better than reformateing,right ?


----------

